# Magura,Fox,Rock Shox Gabel Dämpfer Pumpe NEU !!!



## Happy-Dog (5. April 2010)

Hallo,

Verkauf hier eine neue Magura Gabel/Dämpfer Pumpe.

Die Pumpe ist Neu und Orginal verpackt !


http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Fox-Rock-Shox-Gabel-Daempfer-Pumpe-NEU_


Gruß  Happy-Dog


----------

